# excel makro steuerelement



## ohio (16. Dezember 2002)

hallo,

ich hab in Excel das steuerelement activebarcode(generiert barcodes) und möchte nun automatisch rund 300 nummern mit dem steuerelement ausgeben, ich denke das geht mit makro's, nur leider hab ich keine ahnung wie ich werte aus zellen in das eigenschaftsfeld von dem steuerelement übergeben kann, hat jemand ne ahnung und kann helfen?

gruss ohio


----------

